# Please work more slowly



## Grefsen

Usually it is a good thing to work fast, but sometimes this can be a problem when quality suffers as a result of working too fast.  

What are some of the possible ways I could write a message in Mandarin to ask someone to "please work more slowly"? 

Here is one attempt:

请工作更慢。

Xiè xiè!


----------



## Jerry Chan

Hi Grefen,
请工作更慢 doesn't make sense.
I'd say:
（做得）慢一点
不要（做得）太快


----------



## Grefsen

Jerry Chan said:


> Hi Gref*s*en,
> 请工作更慢 doesn't make sense.


谢谢!  I think you may have saved me from making an embarrassing mistake in my class tomorrow. 



Jerry Chan said:


> I'd say:
> （做得）慢一点
> 不要（做得）太快


Since I am going to print out this message and show it to my student, would you suggest that I write both of the following for emphasis?

做得慢一点
不要做得太快

I would also like to be able to write this in pinyin. 谢谢!


----------



## Grefsen

Grefsen said:


> Usually it is a good thing to work fast, but sometimes this can be a problem when quality suffers as a result of working too fast.
> 
> What are some of the possible ways I could write a message in Mandarin to ask someone to "please work more slowly"?


Would the following message be understood too?

 请慢一点

谢谢!


----------



## xiaolijie

Yes, in the context.


----------



## Grefsen

xiaolijie said:


> Yes, in the context.


谢谢! 

How would I write these three messages in pinyin?

请慢一点

做得慢一点

不要做得太快


谢谢!


----------



## SuperXW

Grefsen said:


> 谢谢!
> 
> How would I write these three messages in pinyin?
> 
> 请慢一点
> 
> 做得慢一点
> 
> 不要做得太快
> 
> 
> 谢谢!


Hi! You should get a Pinyin website helping you to do such tasks. 
For Chinese, we are more used to read and type Chinese characters, especially when the tones of Pinyin are extremely hard to mark on a computer screen.

http://www.purpleculture.net/chinese-pinyin-converter/
But beware that such websites cannot guarantee you 100% correct pronunciations because there are too many polyphonic characters and tone shifts in Chinese. So far most computer programs can't get them all correct.


----------



## spammehere

Since you mentioned "quality suffers as a result of working too fast"
I think you should use 做仔細一點/做精細一點
做慢一點 sometimes just means slowing down and not necessary taking care the quality


----------



## xiaolijie

Grefsen said:


> How would I write these three messages in pinyin?
> 
> 请慢一点
> 
> 做得慢一点
> 
> 不要做得太快
> 
> 
> 谢谢!



If you copy your sentences and paste them here in: http://translate.google.com/
You should then get the sentences translated into English/ transcribed into pinyin/ read out loud for you.
(Everything is done automatically on my laptop but you may have to do a bit of adjustment on yours to get what you want.)


----------



## Grefsen

xiaolijie said:


> If you copy your sentences and paste them here in: http://translate.google.com/
> You should then get the sentences translated into English/ transcribed into pinyin/ read out loud for you.
> (Everything is done automatically on my laptop but you may have to do a bit of adjustment on yours to get what you want.)


谢谢!   

I wasn't aware that Google Translator had this feature. 

Here's the pinyin transcription that I got when I copied and pasted my sentences directly into Google Translate:

Qǐng màn yīdiǎn

Zuò de màn yīdiǎn

Bùyào zuò de tài kuài


----------



## YangMuye

Qǐng mànyīyidiǎ(n)r

Zuò de mànyīyidiǎ(n)r

Bùbúyào zuò de tài kuài


----------



## Grefsen

YangMuye said:


> Qǐng mànyīyidiǎ(n)r
> 
> Zuò de mànyīyidiǎ(n)r
> 
> Bùbúyào zuò de tài kuài


*Xiè xiè!*  I appreciate you making these corrections for me *YangMuye.*


----------



## devientmelody

慢慢的仔细做，不要影响质量
I took your entire message and translated into this. Because you are making the point to do ensure quality, then you should emphasize more on that.


----------

